# Condors and Lead



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw this on KSL this morning and thought I would pass it along:
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=157&sid=18352342&title=condor-recovery-program-beset-by-bullets










I know that there are a lot of factors to consider when trying to re-establish a population, but the idea of lead poisoning did not even cross my mind.

The article also mentions a release of some new birds in the Vermillion Cliffs area sometime in 2012 which would be a fun thing to see IMO.

One other interesting read I found while researching why their numbers have declined (pre-saving efforts)
http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/birds/california-condor/


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Utah also has the lead free ammo coupon if you hunt in the Southwest area. I checked the box for it this last drawing season and received a coupon for $25.00 toward the lead free ammo. But since I reload my own ammo I didn't use it. 

I also read a few years ago that they were not certain that the lead was just coming from bullets but also from some environmental sources also, but we need to start somewhere to keep these birds around and if shooting lead free ammo where they are feeding then I agree with it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Bax*. It's an interesting topic. We've ran this topic on the UWN numerous times. I went back and looked at some of the old posts. Wow

One can type "condors" in the UWN search box to see all the old discussions.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol. I typed in Condor and just read gear reviews, so I figured I was safe. Sorry to beat a dead horse Goob


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Lol. I typed in Condor and just read gear reviews, so I figured I was safe. Sorry to beat a dead horse Goob


type in "condors", plural.

You're not beating a dead horse at all. It's a great post. Stuff like this could have an impact on us all and we need to keep up on it.

I remember laughing about all the talk about steel shot so many years ago. Not very funny now.

I've used some copper solids, 12 gauge slugs on whitetails.


----------

